# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  bars near Ocho Rios cruise dock?

## Dana1

Taking our first cruise next year....are there any good non-touristy bars close to the dock? Not interested in doing any excursions but would like to get off the boat and get some cheaper Red Stripes than the ripoff cruise drinks.

----------


## rompcherry

There are small bars at fisherman's beach, although I would not go there with a purse .. just carry your $$ in your pocket.  It has a little fresh water cold stream running through it and you can cut through to Margueritiville as well.  Be prepared to buy some trinket there though as respect, tip well and try some of the local cooked food and you will fare well there.  Just be firm with others approaching you, and when you get seated just tell the rest that might come up to you, that this is where you were going and that you prefer some peaceful time there.
Also, although you will need an escort, there is a waterfall if you can climb down and up the hill, just up the road from the cruise docking, past the helicopter pad.  The guy there has a small shack where you can buy beer.  You need an escort for this though.  I'm sure one of the red plate cab drivers would take you there.
Good luch and enjoy.

----------


## Sista Whistle

Or just go Ocean 11.
If you come out of Fishermans Beach, turn left and walk down.
On your left handside you will see someting like a big parking.
Go in there and at the end on your left, you'll find it.
Aks anyone!
People like to help you out, though some people may expect something in exchange. (I don't deal like that!)

But don't get too nerveus, reading da first reply. Ochi is not det dangerous.
Mi even spent nites pon FMB and mi a woman too! No problem.
Just leave your golden watch, too expensive camera credit cards and the bunch of US$ in your safe on the ship, be polite and you'll be cool. Njoy & walk good!

----------


## Sista Whistle

Hi Rompcherry,

THNX fe di waterfall-tip! Mi nah knew it yet.
Traveling up, down and around Jamrock every year for da 5 last years and always spent dome days in Ochi too.
Fe sure mi will check it in February!

Do you know about da Millford-fall?
Also very nice!
You come from clocktower, direction Jerk Chicken centre.
Before you reach JCC, you go left. After the school/cemetary you go right. Ppass Simanda-hotel and keep walking up.
At the T-fork, keep left. (Right is Mahoe) Keep walking and after 5 min. you'll hear da wata fall!
Njoy!

Jah guide.

----------


## rompcherry

Hi, I have heard of Millford Falls and when I get to Ochie next time, hopefully I'll get there, as the hill associated with the waterfall I mentioned is very rugged for me.
There is so much fresh, cool water in Ochie and St Ann for that matter .. a dip in this water will keep you cooled down for a while, not to mention the breeze in the hills and the grapefruit were so wonderful when squeezed on ice.  There seem to be so many more rivers and streams than in Westmoreland.  Although I have friends who live up in the hills in Mackfield and when you get up there with the parrots and breezes, it's well worth the rugged trip there and back.
I am so blessed to have made a few good friends and it took a while. Now one finally has cemented-in stilts on their home, and another has a water tank.  Sometimes, you find a way to help instead of just handing over $$ that really goes nowhere.
Blessed day !!

----------


## Dana1

Thanks for your help.I have been to JA 17 trips ,have not been to Ochi though.I don't need,t shirts,bracelets,jet skis,CDs,dope,big bamboo,massage,aloe rub,ganja tour,glass bottom boat.Just a beer joint for a couple hours.

----------


## Dana1

Thanks for your help.I have been to JA 17 trips ,have not been to Ochi though.I don't need,t shirts,bracelets,jet skis,CDs,dope,big bamboo,massage,aloe rub,ganja tour,glass bottom boat.Just a beer joint for a couple hours.

----------


## roots

Dana go to John Crows bar on main street
make a left off of pier street. 
*cheers*

----------

